# building m4



## nedry (Jul 16, 2016)

Just building m4 on release 11 beta 1 mini disk just after doing a `portsnap fetch` and `portsnap extract`. Just noticed that curses is using characters such as the letter *q* and *x* instead of the usual character graphics, would be nice to sort that out. 

nedry


----------

